# Are Uber drivers/delivery people sub-human?



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?

I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don’t want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

We are evil subhuman trash. I eat souls for breakfast.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

If they are other than human I generally have them in a for a cup of tea and to ask questions about area 51


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Show us your pic... we will let you know if you are worth stalking...



ariel5466 said:


> We are evil subhuman trash. I eat souls for breakfast.


Soul Flakes... They're Grrreat!


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

It’s just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me


sounds like a unicorn. I use food delivery and also mark leave at door. When I know they are close I fire up my ring video and watch for them. Most place and leave; some turn around and take photo. None hang around. Drop 'n go.

I don't suppose you use the app to make your feedback known?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


Well then do not order anything that needs to be delivered... problem solved... see how easy that was? :thumbup: :roflmao:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The few times I ordered Uber Eat's they delivered it to the wrong house. I pretty much felt they were sub-human at that point. The one's that delivered to the correct address I usually tipped.


----------



## riserfilly (Feb 14, 2020)

For someone who says " Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with" why would you trust them to deliver your food. Go get your own food.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it


..........because customers will try to hustle a free meal and say that they never got the order. Uber will want to charge back the driver or threaten him with de-activation. Even if the driver submits a photograph of the order at the door, Uber still believes the customer. If the driver has a photograph of the customer's actually taking the order, he has a better chance of Uber's believing him. Yes, I know, you do not do that, but, remember, the driver does not know you. He must cover his [donkey] in every case.



DriversAreMean said:


> It's just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


If we pass over your assumed air of superiority, why would you use Uber or a delivery service. Use a cab or a limousine......or are you better than cab or limousine drivers, as well? Hire a chauffeur or personal flunky................or are you above them, as well? In that case, driver yourself, ride a bicycle or walk. Go fetch your own meals. Betake thyself to the grocery store, purchase your ingredients and make thine own meals......or is cooking so beneath you?



SinTaxERROR said:


> Well then do not order anything that needs to be delivered... problem solved... see how easy that was?


WHAT? ...................and be deprived of an opportunity to complain? Sleep is a wonderful thing: it allows some people to complain only sixteen hours per day instead of all twenty-four.



riserfilly said:


> For someone who says " Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with" why would you trust them to deliver your food. Go get your own food.


Some people live to complain. Others must go looking for reasons to validate their existence.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I like to wait across the street from the delivery address, in line of sight of the front door, to see if the person who emerges is a troll.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Have to say I agree about the drivers lurking. Goes for fed ex, ups too. Just go.

Ac is broken and it's so hot. So I want to quickly grab the food, package in a underwear and tank top.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ac is broken and it's so hot. So I want to quickly grab the food, package in a underwear and tank top.


Then they're _really _gonna want to stick around to take a picture! &#128523;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Then they're _really _gonna want to stick around to take a picture! &#128523;


If my mom isnt babysitting I just ask my son &#128512;. Look son theres a present can you bring it in. Keyword *present*.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Oh look...it is the weekend edition of Sock-puppet theater.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Perhaps OP is one of those who scam for free rides / food? Drivers have learnt to better protect themselves from fabricated accusations. For some, it may also be a sense of responsibility to make sure customers indeed have received the food. Sounds like you are a paranoid mis-interpreting drivers checking the street number or taking pictures as proof of successful delivery as signs of stalking. You should know yourself the best. 

Besides, be nice to your drivers. Whether you order a ride or food delivery, they know your address. Just saying. I won't be surprised one day seeing a post entitled "my windows were shattered in pieces" or "my front door was marked with a bed red X", etc. Don't forget to tip your drivers too =)


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes
Close thread please


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Perhaps OP is one of those who scam for free rides / food? Drivers have learnt to better protect themselves from fabricated accusations. For some, it may also be a sense of responsibility to make sure customers indeed have received the food. Sounds like you are a paranoid mis-interpreting drivers checking the street number or taking pictures as proof of successful delivery as signs of stalking. You should know yourself the best.
> 
> Besides, be nice to your drivers. Whether you order a ride or food delivery, they know your address. Just saying. I won't be surprised one day seeing a post entitled "my windows were shattered in pieces" or "my front door was marked with a bed red X", etc. Don't forget to tip your drivers too =)


Stop telling people to tip so annoying


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Stop telling people to tip so annoying


Start tipping and perhaps people will not have to tell you to do it.

Cheapskates who will not tip: so annoying.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Start tipping and perhaps people will not have to tell you to do it.
> 
> Cheapskates who will not tip: so annoying.


but I ordered a $60 meal and paid $7 or more to have it delivered.How much more should I pay to have my food delivered $20?

why not get a better job and stop begging for free $


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

let's see $60 x 15% = 9.00 tip. Happy compromise.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> let's see $60 x 15% = 9.00 tip. Happy compromise.


Then it would be a $2 tip because I paid $7+ as a delivery fee


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Then it would be a $2 tip because I paid $7+ as a delivery fee


Are you under the ASSumption that $7 went to the driver? I see by your other tread you are triggered by tips. Guess good thing you are here for the giggles and not because you are or ever been a driver.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Are you under the ASSumption that $7 went to the driver? I see by your other tread you are triggered by tips. Guess good thing you are here for the giggles and not because you are or ever been a driver.


are you under the assumption I care how much goes to the driver???That's between you an Uber. That's how much I paid. Btw the food was cold so I don't feel generous, I feel ripped off.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> but I ordered a $60 meal and paid $7 or more


There is a difference between a delivery charge and a tip. In fact, because the drivers receive so little of that charge, the custom of tipping them was invented. If you do not want to pay the fare, do not ride the train.



DriversAreMean said:


> why not get a better job and stop begging for free $


Condescending, pontificating customers are the reason that there are so many complaints----from CUSTOMERS. If you would actually treat your drivers better, they might actually give you better service. You are caterwauling about "FREE"? Do you think that the driver acquired and operates his vehicle for free? Everything costs. Capitalism 101-the customer pays the cost of doing business.

Customers such as you are one reason that I will not do F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* or any of the others.



DriversAreMean said:


> the food was cold so I don't feel generous, I feel ripped off.


Perhaps if you treated your driver a little better, he might actually make an effort to get your order to you promptly. When I lived in Canada, you had to pay for something if you wanted it. Does that no l onger obtain up there?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I feel ripped off.


Well, you have options that might net you an outcome that makes you feel better. Posting here won't beyond venting.

Maybe a nap would help?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is a difference between a delivery charge and a tip. In fact, because the drivers receive so little of that charge, the custom of tipping them was invented. If you do not want to pay the fare, do not ride the train.
> 
> Condescending, pontificating customers are the reason that there are so many complaints----from CUSTOMERS. If you would actually treat your drivers better, they might actually give you better service. You are caterwauling about "FREE"? Do you think that the driver acquired and operates his vehicle for free? Everything costs. Capitalism 101-the customer pays the cost of doing business.
> 
> ...


How am I treating you bad? I got delivered cold food and I paid the price the app told me to which is dumb because it goes off percentage of the bill.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> How am I treating you bad? I got delivered cold food and I paid the price the app told me to which is dumb because


You are not tipping, that is how you are mistreating your driver. By the logic of your "argument", if you pay what the check that the waiter brings you reads, you are not mistreating the waiter.

There is no requirement that you tip, but, if you want better service, you tip. If you want to avoid tipping and have the services pay me appropriately, you must tell them that. They will not listen to me. They will listen to you. Until you decide to do that, if you want good service, tip. If you want your order to sit on the shelf in the restaurant and get cold, do not tip. Drivers DO get wise.



DriversAreMean said:


> it goes off percentage of the bill.


HUH?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are not tipping, that is how you are mistreating your driver. By the logic of your "argument", if you pay what the check that the waiter brings you reads, you are not mistreating the waiter.
> 
> There is no requirement that you tip, but, if you want better service, you tip. If you want to avoid tipping and have the services pay me appropriately, you must tell them that. They will not listen to me. They will listen to you. Until you decide to do that, if you want good service, tip. If you want your order to sit on the shelf in the restaurant and get cold, do not tip. Drivers DO get wise.
> 
> HUH?


Can you not be so slow because my food was cold. Probably not in the heat bag you're supposed to use. Why do you deserve a tip? And does $3 help your life that much?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Can you not be so slow because my food was cold.


You do not get it. Your order was uncovered and your order sat on the shelf because drivers are wise to you. They know that you do not tip, so they do not fetch your order. Read the posts on this forum. They get wise fast. It was the same in the radio cab business. We knew who tipped, how much and when they called. Some drivers would not open their mouths at certain times in certain sections because they knew what was what. You want those boys to fetch your order quickly and render it unto you promptly? Make it worth their trouble. It is all about the loons.



DriversAreMean said:


> Probably not in the heat bag you're supposed to use.


Hot bags cost money. Uber does not give them away to drivers. Money comes from customers. If the customer is not going to tip, why should I shell out money to make him happy?



DriversAreMean said:


> Why do you deserve a tip?


For a reason similar to your deserving hot orders.



DriversAreMean said:


> And does $3 help your life that much?


Pennies, or, since you do not have those up there any more, nickels make loons. Loons make C-notes. Get it, yet?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Your so vain. Do you really think this deliveries about you about you? If they don't know what you look like why would they stick around.? Maybe it's to make sure that you get your food so then that way you don't report it is never getting it and screwing over the driver?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> but I ordered a $60 meal and paid $7 or more to have it delivered.How much more should I pay to have my food delivered $20?
> 
> why not get a better job and stop begging for free $


If you can't afford it don't order, cook.

you're like that drama rama friend turn light acquaintance I was talking about the other night-swear, she complained in a group text (before she became a nurse) that she didn't have enough money to eat dinner with us... because she just dropped $600 on a lv wallet (yeah one of those label chasers vs quality appreciators).

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not get it. Your order was uncovered and your order sat on the shelf because drivers are wise to you. They know that you do not tip, so they do not fetch your order. Read the posts on this forum. They get wise fast. It was the same in the radio cab business. We knew who tipped, how much and when they called. Some drivers would not open their mouths at certain times in certain sections because they knew what was what. You want those boys to fetch your order quickly and render it unto you promptly? Make it worth their trouble. It is all about the loons.
> 
> Hot bags cost money. Uber does not give them away to drivers. Money comes from customers. If the customer is not going to tip, why should I shell out money to make him happy?
> 
> ...


You forget the customer has paid their bill for their service. You the. Don't provide the service because they did not pay above and extra. You're not providing the service you paid for. Are you so broke you can't afford a delivery bag for you job? That's like saying I'm a dentist but dental chairs and expensive so you can get your dental work in this lawn chair. Not like you had to pay for a degree, it's a damn bag and you're supposed to have one!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you can't afford it don't order, cook.
> 
> you're like that drama rama friend turn light acquaintance I was talking about the other night-swear, she complained in a group text (before she became a nurse) that she didn't have enough money to eat dinner with us... because she just dropped $600 on a lv wallet (yeah one of those label chasers vs quality appreciators).
> 
> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


Doh..... I think that's 3rd degree burns right there.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Stop telling people to tip so annoying


Why do you consume oxygen


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> You forget the customer has paid their bill for their service.


You have paid for everyone';s service but mine. If you want to pay the minimum, you are going to get minimum service.



DriversAreMean said:


> You're not providing the service you paid for.


_It ain't me what ain't doin' no payin'; the kuss-tee-murr is what's 'apposta' be doin' the payin'_



DriversAreMean said:


> That's like saying I'm a dentist but dental chairs and expensive so you can get your dental work


Have you priced dental work, lately?



DriversAreMean said:


> it's a damn bag and you're supposed to have one!


You are going to tell me how to do my job? You _do_ understand that this will cost you, _correctamundo_?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Stop telling people to tip so annoying


Then don't complain. Whining on this forum is not going to get you anywhere.

Enjoying a service is a luxury. Cook yourself if you cannot tip your waiter, mix your own drink at home if you cannot afford tipping the bartender. Likewise, take the bus if you cannot afford a non-stop ride. Walk to the restaurant to pick up your food if a dollar or two is a life-changing money for you. Problem solved.

As you are aware of the fact that tipping is not mandatory, next time try paying your dine in bill with 0% gratuity. Then come back and tell us how it goes. What you may not know is that we are not required to use an insulated bag for delivery. Your comment on begging for tips is very disrespectful. Tipping is a norm in the service industry. It is not an act to show off or pretend how generous you are but rather to express your appreciation for the service you received. As mentioned earlier, STAY HOME IF EVERY DIME COUNTS. People like you are exactly why some of us have a non-tipper list. Your entitlement does not deserve service of any levels.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I find some Uber drivers to be human. I no longer allow delivery services to intervene between me and my food, if I don't want to pick it up myself, then I don't get it. I've simply had too many bad experiences with these kind of services even before third-party delivery.


----------



## Pato Loco (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes you got it right about me. I'm a sub human high tech caveman that figured out that you are a cheap a hole that doesn't tip. The decline button is a powerful tool for people like you. I use it quite often it allows me to make money by not delivering to your cheap a$$.


----------



## King ReKe (Aug 1, 2020)

Useless Argument if you don't wanna Tip its okay. Just don't Tip. (Problem Solved) 
Don't get on here wasting time Trying to get Drivers that live off of tips to agree with you.
Your either cheap or financially insufficient. That your problem not ours.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pato Loco said:


> decline button*........* I use it quite often it allows me to make money by not delivering to your cheap a$$.


Just as there is no requirement to tip, as independent contractors, we are not required to accept every job offered. Original Poster is not required to tip: _correctamundo!_ Driver is not required to accept Original Poster's ping: also _correctamundo!_

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



King ReKe said:


> Don't get on here wasting time Trying to get Drivers that live off of tips to agree with you.


It is truly amazing how some of these Rocket Scientists think. Then they wonder why they get the treatment that they do.

.......also welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> because you are or ever been a driver.


If @DriversAreMean were or will be, s/he will be like Miami kid or one of his groupies. Tips are included!! &#128526;&#128526;.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Right on cue:I had the most awful experience my Uber driver had a stacked order which Uber lies and says it’s for my benefit to keep prices lower anyways it took him an hour an hour to deliver my food actually my food wasn’t delivered it was cancelled! This subhuman moron was taking a long time but he was close to my house 1 to 3 minutes away then he started getting further and further away till he was 7, 8, 9 minutes away then I asked him are you coming and he said yes he’s on his way but kept getting further from my house then finally the order was cancelled what kind of a company and subhuman reject make someone wait for an hour for food that should take 10 minutes to deliver he should’ve done the right thing and cancel right away if he had no Intention of dropping my food off that’s how you guys got stuck at low paying jobs because you act like this no integrity oh and by the way I did message him and asked if he was lost and he said no I didn’t get mad right away or anything so when you wonder why you’re at this job it’s because this is how you act


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Right on cue:I had the most awful experience my Uber driver


_'Statchou_, @Li'lCyndi?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


I don't know about sub-human, but many are dumb and have no common sense. For "leave at door", I leave it at the door, take a pic (bc it's part of the procedure), then get out of there. There is no procedure to knock or ring the doorbell, so I don't, unless it's requested in the notes. Seems a lot of drivers do knock or ring the bell, even if it's NOT requested. I don't know why, since it's not part of our procedure.

I may sit in my car for a minute or two, but that's because I have to reconnect my phone to the charger, and I may have another pick-up or delivery to do, so I have to load the GPS and get my bearings on where to go.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your so vain. Do you really think this deliveries about you about you?


Is that you, Carly?

.


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Btw the food was cold so I don't feel generous, I feel ripped off.


So there is a God after all.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I would consider it a courtesy if a driver waited a minute or two to make sure I got the food. In different parts of the country there are critters like racoons and coyotes that would love to take unattended food away from you. I would actually tip extra if I knew the driver did that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Is that you, Carly?
> 
> .


Your dating yourself......


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


And yet you still continue to contact them.

What does that say about you?



DriversAreMean said:


> How am I treating you bad? I got delivered cold food and* I paid the price the app told me to which is dumb* because it goes off percentage of the bill.


I can see you have some personal awareness.

This thread is dumb too, but I keep coming back.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Just ordinary folks, doing ordinary job. I don't like talking to people in general... You seem itsy bitsy paranoid/unstable... I would definitely stay away from likes of you.

I had one pax text me "you need to go away before I pick up my package" ... I replied... "I will as soon as I am done my business... would ask to use the bathroom but you never came out to give me a chance. Sorry If package is wet".


----------



## King ReKe (Aug 1, 2020)

LOL 😆 Just realized DriversAreMean is a 100% internet Troll. Nobody has a bad Uber driver experience everyday in every post. Each story (lie) is worst than the last. 

Judging by his extra long comments He is Most likely a former driver that has been Deactivated. So with no job and extra time he writes fake Troll Post.

Guarantee by the end of week he will have 2 more fake bad uber experience Post


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

King ReKe said:


> LOL &#128518; Just realized DriversAreMean is a 100% internet Troll. Nobody has a bad Uber driver experience everyday in every post. Each story (lie) is worst than the last.
> 
> Judging by his extra long comments He is Most likely a former driver that has been Deactivated. So with no job and extra time he writes fake Troll Post.
> 
> Guarantee by the end of week he will have 2 more fake bad uber experience Post


Welcome to UP, where many accounts are duplicates (socks) and many trolls reign, varying from the mean to the funny, and sometimes both.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Welcome to UP, where many accounts are duplicates (socks) and many trolls reign, varying from the mean to the funny, and sometimes both.


Except Rakos..... And THAT bear guy... Animals I tell ya..... Complete Frickin animals.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Except Rakos..... And THAT bear guy... Animals I tell ya..... Complete Frickin animals.
> View attachment 494443


Yeah, that too, @King ReKe. Don't be surprised if you run into a monkey or a bear around here.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@DriversAreMean is literally a pile of trash.

&#129325;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

King ReKe said:


> LOL &#128518; Just realized DriversAreMean is a 100% internet Troll. Nobody has a bad Uber driver experience everyday in every post. Each story (lie) is worst than the last.
> 
> Judging by his extra long comments He is Most likely a former driver that has been Deactivated. So with no job and extra time he writes fake Troll Post.
> 
> Guarantee by the end of week he will have 2 more fake bad uber experience Post


No my stories are real 
It so happened yesterday I had the worst experience where the delivery person waited an HOUR to cancel my order


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> No my stories are real


Let's see some more documentation of it, buddy. I want proof of everything you've ever posted here.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Let's see some more documentation of it, buddy. I want proof of everything you've ever posted here.


Sure! This was the worst experience I ever had on Uber this person should have been straightforward and honest. Just say you're lost and not coming. Made me wait an hour. Because I had to order again it took my 3 hours to eat dinner! You guys really think you deserve a tip for this $hit? And yes, a tip was included in this order he has no excuse.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Sure! This was the worst experience I ever had on Uber this person should have been straightforward and honest. Just say you're lost and not coming. Made me wait an hour. Because I had to order again it took my 3 hours to eat dinner! You guys really think you deserve a tip for this $hit? And yes, a tip was included in this order he has no excuse.



FAKE.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Welcome to UP, where many accounts are duplicates (socks) and many trolls reign, varying from the mean to the funny, and sometimes both.


this is my only account. The only thing funny is your pay check



waldowainthrop said:


> FAKE.


Nope. This is what I told you happened yesterday I was asked for proof and I had taken screen shots to provide to Uber. You asked for proof and I supplied!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> this is my only account. The only thing funny is your pay check
> 
> 
> Nope. This is what I told you happened yesterday I was asked for proof and I had taken screen shots to provide to Uber. You asked for proof and I supplied!


Why are you such a liar? &#127927;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Well then do not order anything that needs to be delivered... problem solved... see how easy that was? :thumbup: :roflmao:


Never took a cab?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Sure! This was the worst experience I ever had on Uber this person should have been straightforward and honest. Just say you're lost and not coming. Made me wait an hour. Because I had to order again it took my 3 hours to eat dinner! You guys really think you deserve a tip for this $hit? And yes, a tip was included in this order he has no excuse.


I order a ton. I don't cook, bf cooks occasionally but only when we're at his place because I don't have much in terms of pots and pans... and so he usually gives in.

but I've never, ever, waited this long...

I have gotten hiccups:

- missing items, wrong items.
- dropped off at the wrong door.

maybe it's a you problem?



DriversAreMean said:


> The only thing funny is your pay check


So confident and yet so sad.


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> maybe it's a you problem?


Oh, it's a him problem alright.

He lives in his mother's basement somewhere in the mid-west. He doesn't have a cell phone, no job-can't afford one, and she only lets him use hers once a day.

Trust me on this one...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kings-Full said:


> Oh, it's a him problem alright.
> 
> He lives in his mother's basement somewhere in the mid-west. He doesn't have a cell phone, no job-can't afford one, and she only lets him use hers once a day.
> 
> Trust me on this one...


Oh you two are very well acquainted &#129488;&#129488; i see...

I don't really care. I'm just astounded such pple exist &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.

can't really convince pple what they don't want to be open minded about.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

We have contacted delivery drivers in Toronto. Your food will be very cold for the next 6 weeks until you start tipping more.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


"Drivers are mean"?!? :big grin: &#129315; :roflmao:

What are you, 12? "Oh, you're _sooo_ mean!" GTFOH.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TSA agent
Landlord
Is taxi driver any worse?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kings-Full said:


> Oh, it's a him problem alright.
> 
> He lives in his mother's basement somewhere in the mid-west. He doesn't have a cell phone, no job-can't afford one, and she only lets him use hers once a day.
> 
> Trust me on this one...


Pretty sure he is a she as well

Males and females type different patterns.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Pretty sure he is a she as well
> 
> Males and females type different patterns.


Pple on reddit always think I'm a guy.

&#128514;

I don't know if that's because the females they're usually used to speak in a less frank/direct way or if what I'm dropping isn't &#129325;&#129325; giggly nonsense.. though I have been banned from posting on "ask reddit" &#129396;&#129396;


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Pretty sure he is a she as well
> 
> Males and females type different patterns.


You know, you have a point there. That said I stand by my 'lives in mom's basement' comment.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Pple on reddit always think I'm a guy.
> 
> &#128514;
> 
> I don't know if that's because the females they're usually used to speak in a less frank/direct way or if what I'm dropping isn't &#129325;&#129325; giggly nonsense.. though I have been banned from posting on "ask reddit" &#129396;&#129396;


IF I didn't know you better I might assume the same.

Internets are weird and peoples are too.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Most people would just not order anymore if all their experiences with delivery were shit, but Cro Magnon man here still hasn't learned anything from his trials and tribulations. OP, can't you sort out your own food if you've had such bad luck? Your brethren managed it for tens of thousands of years.

Also, being the worthless crybaby troll you are, I really don't think you need to be calling anyone subhuman. Glass houses and all that.

Honestly, how this dude is still allowed to come on here and post this kind of dog's vomit on a regular basis is beyond me.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Kings-Full said:


> Oh, it's a him problem alright.
> 
> He lives in his mother's basement somewhere in the mid-west. He doesn't have a cell phone, no job-can't afford one, and she only lets him use hers once a day.
> 
> Trust me on this one...


i'm a woman and how on earth is it a me problem ? I ordered and the delivery person took 40 mins before I texted and asked if they were lost?



UbaBrah said:


> Most people would just not order anymore if all their experiences with delivery were shit, but Cro Magnon man here still hasn't learned anything from his trials and tribulations. OP, can't you sort out your own food if you've had such bad luck? Your brethren managed it for tens of thousands of years.
> 
> Also, being the worthless crybaby troll you are, I really don't think you need to be calling anyone subhuman. Glass houses and all that.
> 
> Honestly, how this dude is still allowed to come on here and post this kind of dog's vomit on a regular basis is beyond me.


I'm a woman &#128105;&#127996;



Amos69 said:


> Pretty sure he is a she as well
> 
> Males and females type different patterns.


how did you figure it out? Because the fact I have said it 100x?


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> i'm a woman and how on earth is it a me problem ? I ordered and the delivery person took 40 mins before I texted and asked if they were lost?
> 
> 
> I'm a woman &#128105;&#127996;


Well, at least you didn't say 'lady'....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> IF I didn't know you better I might assume the same.
> 
> Internets are weird and peoples are too.


It doesn't bother me. At first I was "wtf" but then I got over it.

Its refreshing. I ain't thirsty like some other chicks (that mind) see above @Kings-Full before his comment derail my reference.


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It doesn't bother me. At first I was "wtf" but then I got over it.
> 
> Its refreshing. I ain't thirsty like some other chicks (that mind) see above @Kings-Full before his comment derail my reference.


WTF are you on about? Seriously. How do you get your knickers in a twist over a humorous comment that tied in with your post?

Are you mental or what?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kings-Full said:


> WTF are you on about? Seriously. How do you get your knickers in a twist over a humorous comment that tied in with your post?
> 
> Are you mental or what?


&#129318;&#127995;‍♀

Wow you got triggered. And so fast.

my comment was see above. And it was @DriversAreMean'comment but then during the time it took me to post you had your comment and that's all it was.

&#128563;&#128563;

I'm starting to wonder if some of the stones you were casting @ Op aren't hitting it close to home for you.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> i'm a woman and how on earth is it a me problem ? I ordered and the delivery person took 40 mins before I texted and asked if they were lost?
> 
> 
> I'm a woman &#128105;&#127996;


You're a sock, so you can be whatever you choose to be. Either way it changes nothing. I hope that dude ate your food and took a dump on your porch.


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129318;&#127995;‍♀
> 
> Wow you got triggered. And so fast.
> 
> ...


Triggered? Oh sugar, you were triggered with your first response to my initial quote of your post. That's why I chose to ignore it and move on. But no, you need the attention. "I've been banned from reddit" et. al.

/ignore


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kings-Full said:


> Triggered? Oh sugar, you were triggered with your first response to my initial quote of your post. That's why I chose to ignore it and move on. But no, you need the attention. "I've been banned from reddit" et. al.
> 
> /ignore


No reread mr Arlington VA (I know some nice folks there but you remind me of a rose loving sock).

I said that my comment was referencing person above me before your comment squeezed in and derail that reference of "above me". It happens. I was saying in light and meant no harm. How u read it is very enlightening. Clearly you already have a problem with me if you went 0-60 that quick.

And then you went and got all triggered and called me mental...

huh.

more stones you're casting maybe from your own personal insecurity and feelings of oneself?

&#129488;&#129488;


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

lol... wrong state sweetie.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh sorry, Texas then?

doesn’t matter. Everything else stands imho.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> i'm a woman and how on earth is it a me problem ? I ordered and the delivery person took 40 mins before I texted and asked if they were lost?
> 
> 
> I'm a woman &#128105;&#127996;
> ...


Not so oddly, you seem confused by my statement.

I do not follow you and your troll game is extra weak, as I have never noticed you before this thread;

Carry on!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't feed the troll & socks really has no meaning here. <sigh>


----------



## Kings-Full (Mar 7, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Don't feed the troll & socks really has no meaning here. <sigh>


True. But there's a reason cats play with their food.... sometimes it's just fun.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Don't feed the troll & socks really has no meaning here. <sigh>


How when they pop up on the daily &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How when they pop up on the daily


a simple truth from those of us who have been online for more than 2 seconds know if a troll or sock receive no replies, they will go away. Guaranteed. this forum could learn from that, but no, it ain't going to happen anytime soon. <sigh II>


----------



## Nature Lover (Aug 4, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


You stop reporting food not delivered to Uber, and drivers won't do what you are complaining about.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Have to say I agree about the drivers lurking. Goes for fed ex, ups too. Just go.
> 
> Ac is broken and it's so hot. So I want to quickly grab the food, package in a underwear and tank top.


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Not sure about delivery drivers, but Uber drivers are funken junkies. Stay safe and stay away from these junkies. Call your city's finest!
For SF, call
415-333-3333
&#128661;&#128662;&#128170;&#128526;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Nature Lover said:


> You stop reporting food not delivered to Uber, and drivers won't do what you are complaining about.


I contacted him after 40 minutes and asked if he was lost, what else am I supposed to do?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

:smiles:


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Its probably because their a good human being who wants to make sure that you got your food. Sometimes when you do a delivery your unsure if you left it at the right house or that the person knows its there.

I understand what your saying that it can be a bit weird for a driver to stay floating around waiting for you to get the food but you have to look at it from their point of view. They just dropped off a food order that they want to make sure gets to the right place. It can be a little unnerving just to leave a meal on the ground.

Ive actually done this. Sometimes you just don't feel good about where you left it or if you have the right address so you want to see if someone takes the food to set you at ease that you made a proper delivery.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> I contacted him after 40 minutes and asked if he was lost, what else am I supposed to do?


Get off your *** and get your own food?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Somewhere between curable and incurable lepers


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Noteworthy: To the best of my knowledge this Toronto-based OP account has never once posted in the Toronto Subforum...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I am! I’m somewhere between a sloth and an owl.


----------



## King ReKe (Aug 1, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Sure! This was the worst experience I ever had on Uber this person should have been straightforward and honest. Just say you're lost and not coming. Made me wait an hour. Because I had to order again it took my 3 hours to eat dinner! You guys really think you deserve a tip for this $hit? And yes, a tip was included in this order he has no excuse.


 LOL &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;How long did it take you to make that Fake ScreenShot &#129315; &#129300; &#128514; When I click your profile you have over 50 Complaints. 9 pages of Troll reports. And I also do think your a woman. Like I said before you are a Troll. Lol &#128518; don't make do more research I will expose you.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> We are evil subhuman trash. I eat souls for breakfast.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

King ReKe said:


> LOL &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;How long did it take you to make that Fake ScreenShot &#129315; &#129300; &#128514; When I click your profile you have over 50 Complaints. 9 pages of Troll reports. And I also do think your a woman. Like I said before you are a Troll. Lol &#128518; don't make do more research I will expose you.


Omg I Signed in because once again I have a horrible experience I was walking my dog just now and some Uber driver on one of those little bicycles came and started talking to me saying he can't find the right street like I'm walking my dog it's not even my food don't talk to me

Omg he's coming again. don't ask me for directions when I'm walking my dog


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Omg I Signed in because once again I have a horrible experience I was walking my dog just now and some Uber driver on one of those little bicycles came and started talking to me saying he can't find the right street like I'm walking my dog it's not even my food don't talk to me
> 
> Omg he's coming again f don't ask me for directions when I'm walking my dog


How little was the bicycle?

What type of dog do you have? Have you given up mistreating your dog yet, or do you persist?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Noteworthy: To the best of my knowledge this Toronto-based OP account has never once posted in the Toronto Subforum...


cause my complaints aren't about my city in particular Einstein


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> cause my complaints aren't about my city in particular Einstein


Uh. Huh.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Modern_Slave said:


> Not sure about delivery drivers, but Uber drivers are funken junkies. Stay safe and stay away from these junkies. Call your city's finest!
> For SF, call
> 415-333-3333
> &#128661;&#128662;&#128170;&#128526;
> ...


Spam/Solicitation


----------



## King ReKe (Aug 1, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Omg I Signed in because once again I have a horrible experience I was walking my dog just now and some Uber driver on one of those little bicycles came and started talking to me saying he can't find the right street like I'm walking my dog it's not even my food don't talk to me
> 
> Omg he's coming again dontask me for directions when I'm walking my dog


&#128518;LOL another Fake Story Omg . WE CAN SEE ALL YOUR POST HISTORY. your first post was complaining about a driver not giving you 5 stars. Then a new crazy story every other day after that. You are the Pinocchio of this Forum.

P.S. Watch him come up with another crazy made up uber story. My last post you obviously are getting a thrill out of this.


----------



## For a Few Dollars More (Aug 9, 2020)

"Sub-human"? You are being too harsh. Sub-human doesn't have a great meaning. Slow down! Why are your excellency among us "sub-humans" in the first place?


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


They are trying to decide whether or not to execute you and your cats. It's a decision we constantly face.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Except Rakos..... And THAT bear guy... Animals I tell ya..... Complete Frickin animals.
> View attachment 494443


Yup.
The Holstered Attack Dog intimidates me.

Look at their eyes.
They are already chosing victims in case they get out !


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

MikeSki said:


> They are trying to decide whether or not to execute you and your cats. It's a decision we constantly face.


Threats lurk. Drivers are a scourge upon innocents, everywhere.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikeSki said:


> They are trying to decide whether or not to execute you and your cats. It's a decision we constantly face.


Some of us have ALREADY DECIDED.

THE DEBATE IS NOW HOW. . ..

( THE CATS ARE O.K. THEY WOULD TIP.
THEY ARE PROVIDING INTEL.)


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Don't feed the troll & socks really has no meaning here. <sigh>


Beat it into our heads and we still won't get it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Beat it into our heads and we still won't get it.


You must mean 'some' won't ever get it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriversAreMean said:


> Then it would be a $2 tip because I paid $7+ as a delivery fee


A $2 dollar tip on a $60 order is an insult. Your name & address goes on the list. The list gets checked every delivery. Hypothetically, if someone was on the list, and i was unfortunate enough to get there order again, it would be a poor experience for the eater. I dint think I would actually tamper with someones food but I'm not sure I wouldn't.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> but I ordered a $60 meal and paid $7 or more to have it delivered.How much more should I pay to have my food delivered $20?
> 
> why not get a better job and stop begging for free $


What's your address? We'll do what we can to make sure your door is never darkened by someone working this non-essential job ever again.


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


Try carting people like you around. Now that's creepy. Get a bus pass genius


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Try carting people like you around


He would not last the first hour. +1. Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> A $2 dollar tip on a $60 order is an insult. Your name & address goes on the list. The list gets checked every delivery. Hypothetically, if someone was on the list, and i was unfortunate enough to get there order again, it would be a poor experience for the eater. I dint think I would actually tamper with someones food but I'm not sure I wouldn't.


That is disgusting to do! Tampering with someone's food is wrong.

What business is it of yours how much the food in the bag costs? I've had a bag of food delivered that costs $25 and a bag that costs $65 the tip is the same. It's literally the same amount of work no matter what is in the bag so you don't deserve more because I spent more.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I've had a bag of food delivered that costs $25 and a bag that costs $65 the tip is the same.


Why are you so worried about money? Have the towns, cities and provinces up there started to charge rent for space under a bridge?


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I want to make sure someone at the address received the food. I pride myself on doing a good job no matter how short the trip or impossible the pax is. Some pax are just unreasonable,


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> It's just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


You know, a lot of us are highly educated, and are having to do this job due to our careers being on hold as a result of the Coronavirus. Quite frankly if you look down on anyone as subhuman due to their profession, it's pretty much you that has serious defects in your personality.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> Quite frankly if you look down on anyone as subhuman due to their profession, it's pretty much you that has *serious defects in your personality*.


Almost sub-human personality traits. &#128517;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> You know, a lot of us are highly educated, and are having to do this job due to our careers being on hold as a result of the Coronavirus. Quite frankly if you look down on anyone as subhuman due to their profession, it's pretty much you that has serious defects in your personality.


How great is your career that your job which requires you to be highly educated isn't needed right now but this job is?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is truly amazing that those who live under bridges think that their "services" are needed, required or important. It is good, I suppose, that _some one_ has a high opinion of those types and their "value".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> How great is your career that your job which requires you to be highly educated


remind us what you career is that requires you to take so many RS/delivery orders that has caused your head to explode over and over?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> remind us what you career is that requires you to take so many RS/delivery orders that has caused your head to explode over and over?


Supposedly she's a fashion designer. So essential, right? &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Supposedly she's a fashion designer


A good thing I don't believe 70% of what I read here, I think? &#129335;‍♂ Is that gender right? Is a fashion designer a W2 job? Is being creative also mean you are highly educated and top notch human? Hum. Things to pounder today.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is a difference between a delivery charge and a tip. In fact, because the drivers receive so little of that charge, the custom of tipping them was invented. If you do not want to pay the fare, do not ride the train.
> 
> Condescending, pontificating customers are the reason that there are so many complaints----from CUSTOMERS. If you would actually treat your drivers better, they might actually give you better service. You are caterwauling about "FREE"? Do you think that the driver acquired and operates his vehicle for free? Everything costs. Capitalism 101-the customer pays the cost of doing business.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with this one. I most of the time don't recognize the name, but there are exceptions. And if I recognize the name its probably a bad thing for some asinine behavior that I remember. If I recognize a jerk that I delivered to. . .I may not hurry as much or take my time etc.

And have to ask .. . .. . are there drivers who actually partake of the food ( fries etc) or drink while delivering?
I must be a deviant, this would never occur to me to do .


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Have to agree with this one. I most of the time don't recognize the name, but there are exceptions. And if I recognize the name its probably a bad thing for some asinine behavior that I remember. If I recognize a jerk that I delivered to. . .I may not hurry as much or take my time etc.
> 
> And have to ask .. . .. . are there drivers who actually partake of the food ( fries etc) or drink while delivering?
> I must be a deviant, this would never occur to me to do .


I joke about it on here a lot but I'd never cross that line and touch or take anyones food.

Ive worked in resturants before and seen it done (to non tipping regulars as a matter of fact), but I never partook.

I have dropped a steak on a filthy floor, washed it off, and then threw it on the grill. But that was because the owner of the resturant was there and I would have been fired If I did otherwise.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

King ReKe said:


> LOL &#128518; Just realized DriversAreMean is a 100% internet Troll. Nobody has a bad Uber driver experience everyday in every post. Each story (lie) is worst than the last.
> 
> Judging by his extra long comments He is Most likely a former driver that has been Deactivated. So with no job and extra time he writes fake Troll Post.
> 
> Guarantee by the end of week he will have 2 more fake bad uber experience Post


I was wondering if that was the case. I mean every post I see from this user is like throwing a turd into a swimmingpool, designed to get a reaction.

Like the guy in platoon said " Hey you dont have to be an Asshole all the time. . .. . .. .. . . Take a day off.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

mch said:


> I joke about it on here a lot but I'd never cross that line and touch or take anyones food.


I have, ran food delivery 30 years ago for a few shifts for a place that charged $5 a delivery and paid $1.50 and almost no customers tipped. At the end of a shift I could harder cover my gas and since I had to prepay for the food I couldn't spare money for food. At times I would open a pizza box and stare at the pizza wondering how I could sneak a piece without anyone knowing. On my last delivery I was stiffed by some trash, handed in my pager and found a better gig.


----------



## Avii27 (Nov 15, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?





DriversAreMean said:


> It's just that I find Uber drivers and delivery people to be the most creepy people that I never would want to talk with


Compare with the left Uber drivers and delivery people are children. As I can see you have survived the left then you will do just fine with Uber people.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> How great is your career that your job which requires you to be highly educated isn't needed right now but this job is?


Living in a hotspot where companies have literally ceased to exist, have you ever considered that? When the business you're working for shuts down, and no one is hiring during a pandemic you have to make money however you can; maybe you'll figure out some life logistics one day when you finally grow up


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> Living in a hotspot where companies have literally ceased to exist, have you ever considered that? When the business you're working for shuts down, and no one is hiring during a pandemic you have to make money however you can; maybe you'll figure out some life logistics one day when you finally grow up


I have I haven't suffered during this pandemic and I've made more money than I did before so I'm not taking life advice from an Uber driver sorry not sorry


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I have suffered during this pandemic


Maybe not enough.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> so I'm not taking life advice from an Uber driver sorry not sorry


why r u here? poop and giggles?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> why r u here? poop and giggles?


Because shit won't stir itself!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I have I haven't suffered during this pandemic and I've made more money than I did before so I'm not taking life advice from an Uber driver sorry not sorry


Lol, next thing you're gonna tell us is you're married and your hubby works for a FANG so you're all set.

&#129317;&#129317;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I know @DriversAreMean is back for more, but let's have some sympathy. You don't get to be a dedicated troll for forum for a gig you claim not to do without some serious pain and suffering behind that act.

At moments like this, I like to remind myself that there is a person on the other end of the keyboard.



DriversAreMean said:


> sorry


Me too.


----------



## HughZthaWelshman (Jul 22, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> I have I haven't suffered during this pandemic and I've made more money than I did before so I'm not taking life advice from an Uber driver sorry not sorry


Congratulations, I'm glad you're doing well at the moment, but I hope you learn some day that a sense of humility is far more important in life than material riches.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

HughZthaWelshman said:


> Congratulations, I'm glad you're doing well at the moment, but I hope you learn some day that a sense of humility is far more important in life than material riches.


LOL that's what poor people say



waldowainthrop said:


> I know @DriversAreMean is back for more, but let's have some sympathy. You don't get to be a dedicated troll for forum for a gig you claim not to do without some serious pain and suffering behind that act.
> 
> At moments like this, I like to remind myself that there is a person on the other end of the keyboard.
> 
> Me too.


And when I tip two dollars I like to remember that there's a hard-working driver delivering my food to me


----------



## Gloria521 (Aug 4, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> We are evil subhuman trash. I eat souls for breakfast.


Actually maybe they are not always lurking. After I drop off the food, I tend to sit in the driveway and record my mileage and my location for next dellivery.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gloria521 said:


> Actually maybe they are not always lurking. After I drop off the food, I tend to sit in the driveway and record my mileage and my location for next dellivery.


OP's a troll. I was trolling back. &#128513;


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Because when we don't we get a 1star and a complaint that we never delivered their food


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Do you consider Uber drivers especially delivery people to be some human?
> 
> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


It's because it's too easy for a driver to be penalized, by customers trying to scam drivers by saying they never received their food, so please just do us all a favor and grow up, step outside for a sec and get your food like every other normal human being does.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

tmart said:


> It's because it's too easy for a driver to be penalized, by customers trying to scam drivers by saying they never received their food, so please just do us all a favor and grow up, step outside for a sec and get your food like every other normal human being does.


That's not true because you take a photo before you leave so there's no reason to lurk around and watch me


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I ask them to leave the food at the door but they lurk around and spy on me to make sure I get it but I don't want them looking at me or talking to me. Sometimes even though I leave my porch light on for them and my house is easy to find they call me and talk to me. WHY?


Because we are mean and we are looking for you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Proverbs 18:1

_An unfriendly person pursues selfish ends
and against all sound judgment starts quarrels._


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Drivers are Serfs. We belong to Dara!!!! No rights no life. Serfs forever


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

No they are people too! 

They could be your mother, sister, brother, or whoever.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

ng4ever said:


> No they are people too!
> 
> They could be your mother, sister, brother, or whoever.


They are Serfs of Tsar Dara


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

No, drivers ain't subhuman. OP's a dopey troll, so shhe's subhuman.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

DriversAreMean said:


> LOL that's what poor people say


No, you are mistaken. This is what poor people say when they want to appear generous:


DriversAreMean said:


> And when I tip two dollars I like to remember that there's a hard-working driver delivering my food to me


----------

